# Ct storm vids



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres some video of today, just got back, we got about 4'' today lol we got about 9-10 inces friday. so far so good this year payup enjoy the vids i have acouple more im loading


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres some pics


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

another short vid enjoy


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

some more pics i found


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

last one for now


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice man im glad we finally got some snow. lets hope it keeps coming.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Im happy it stayed all snow for us. didnt get any mix or rain like they were calling for.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

yea it stayed all snow here too. how much snow did you end up with 06?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sno commander;687872 said:


> yea it stayed all snow here too. how much snow did you end up with 06?


the 1st storm was anywhere between 10-14 depending on the location of the property. the 2nd storm ended at about 4" for all accounts.

oh yeah, then we got another 1-2" overnight on sunday, so a few people called to get done again.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video and pics!


----------

